# Installed sudo, but no visudo command available



## BeastieBoy (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi,

I am new to FreeBSD coming from Debian. I installed sudo from ports, and although the manpage for visudo is installed I cannot run visudo to edit the sudoers file.

Is there anything that I missed in the installation process?

Thanks for your insights :e


----------



## phoenix (Jun 26, 2010)

Newly installed applications are not runnable until you either:

re-hash the shell's PATH, using *rehash* for [t]csh, or *hash -r* for sh/zsh/bash, or
logout, and login again


----------



## BeastieBoy (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow! That was not in the handbook! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## hydra (Jun 26, 2010)

handbook:


```
Note: Some shells keep a cache of the commands that are available in the directories listed in the PATH 
environment variable, to speed up lookup operations for the executable file of these commands. If you are 
using one of these shells, you might have to use the rehash command after installing a port, before the 
newly installed commands can be used. This command will work for shells like tcsh. Use the hash -r command 
for shells like sh. Look at the documentation for your shell for more information.
```


----------



## BeastieBoy (Jun 26, 2010)

Indeed. Does my question often come up? Maybe it needs to stand out more, people might not notice it like I did?


----------



## gordon@ (Jun 26, 2010)

It's not that bad. Generally if you were to fork off a new shell, it would rebuild the hash anyway.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 27, 2010)

BeastieBoy said:
			
		

> Indeed. Does my question often come up? Maybe it needs to stand out more, people might not notice it like I did?



The Interrupted FAQ


----------



## hydra (Jun 27, 2010)

@wblock
Actually, that is quite correct


----------

